# احتاج بحث عن " الإستدامة " او " التفكيكية "



## معماري متواضع (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب وعندي تسليم بحث بعد 3 ايام 
والمطلوب عن اي مبنى تحت توجه الاستدامة او التفكيكية
فاذا امكنكم مساعدتي اكون شاكرا جدا لكم

والله يعين ويوفق الجميع 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

في بحث موجود عن الاستدامه مقدماه الاخت جودي ان شاء الله ينفعك وتقريبا في مواضيع تانيه في الملتقى برضه عن كده
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (11 مايو 2006)

هذا الرابط ستجد عليه ما يساعدك ان شاء الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11245


----------



## manal aly shedeed (11 مايو 2006)

هذا بحث عن التفكيكية ولكن بدون صور .. البحث المستخدم المحتوى على الصور حجمه 9 ميجا ولا يمكن رفعه فى المنتدى لكبر حجم الملف .. و لكن يمكن ارساله لمن يريده على البريد الالكترونى .. ارجو الاستفادة للجميع .


----------



## معماري متواضع (12 مايو 2006)

اذا امكن ارساله اكون شاكر جدا 
motazsalma
at
gmail.com
وايضا على الهوت ميل 
وهذا الايميل يستحمل احجام كبيره وشكرا


----------



## معماري متواضع (12 مايو 2006)

الف الف شكر للجميع على المساعده


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 مايو 2006)

الاخت manal aly shedeed 


اهلا بك 
وشكرا علي مشاركتك وكان ليا طلب وهو ارسال هذا الملف عبر البريد الالكتروني اذا استطعت 

هذا اميلي علي الياهو 

emaratshbeen at yahoo.com


----------



## معماري متواضع (13 مايو 2006)

للاسف حدث خطأ في وضع الايميل 
اذا امكن اخت منال انا هذا ايميلي فاذا كان ممكن ارساله عليه

motaz_salma at hotmail.com
motazsalma at gmail.com


----------



## geedward (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا امكن ارسال بحث العمارة التفكيكية المشتمل علي الصور اكون شاكر جدا هذا *****ي فاذا كان ممكن ارساله عليه
geedwatrd***********


----------



## geedward (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا امكن ارسال بحث العمارة التفكيكية المشتمل علي الصور اكون شاكر جدا 
email geedward***********


----------



## حاذف ترم (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر لك أختي منال .. وأذا ممكن تفيديني بالبحث على ال***** أكون شاكراً لك 
يعطيك العافيه 

arch.abdulaziz***********


----------



## حاذف ترم (6 ديسمبر 2006)

arch.abdulaziz at yahoo.com


----------



## الحمصي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

والله إذا بتبعلتولي بطريقكم ما بقول لا 
والله يجزيكم الخير
alhomsay at hotmail.com


----------



## zoubir (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## karam_arc (7 مارس 2007)

thanks so much


----------



## م.ابو حذيفة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارسل لي يا بركة*

ارجو منك ارسال البحث او الصور فقط على *****ي 
zshehada***********


----------



## الياس مبشر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جيد ولكن تنقصه الصور لكى تعم الفائدة


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

إنشاء الله هناك ما يفيدك


 عند التمعن في أوضاعنا البيئية الصارمة ومواردنا المحدودة ندرك بأن حاجتنا إلى 
تطبيقات العمارة الخضراء والإنشاءات المستدامة أكثر من الدول الصناعية المتقدمـــــة. 
وإذا كانت كميات أشعة الشمس وحرارتها ووهجها في منطقتنا من أعلى المعدلات فــــي
 العالم فإن هذا يعني وجود فرص ذهبية لتوظيفها كمصدر بديل لإنتاج الطاقة، بالإضافة
 إلى استغلالها في إضاءة المباني والمنشآت خلال ساعات النهار. 

 ومع ذلك فنحن نسمع عن مباني منشأة في بعض البلدان التي تغيب عنها الشمــــــس 
لأيام طويلة في السنة، وهذه المباني تعتمد بشكل أساسي في الإضاءة الداخلية على ضـــوء النهار الطبيعي حيث تــوفـر نصف كمية الطاقة المستهلكة في الإضاءة، بينما نرى مبانيــــنا 
التي تقبع تحت الشمس الحارقة والوهج الضوئي القوي مظلمة ومعتمة من الداخل وتعتمــد فقط على الإضاءة الاصطناعية التي تضيف أعباء اقتصادية إلى فاتورة الكهرباء، بــــل إن
 تلك الدول قطعت أشواطاً متقدمة في تطبيقات استغلال الطاقة الشمسية كمصدر بديـــــــل
 للطاقة في المباني، بالإضافة إلى استغلال الرياح وشلالات المياه في إنتــــاج الطاقــــــة.


/العمـــــارة الذكيــــــــــة

​​​التفاعل بين الإنسان، العمارة والبيئة هو مظهر رئيسي من مظاهر الحضارة الإنسانية.​في أثناء الثورة الصناعية ظهر فهم خاطئ بهذه العلاقة فقد اعتقد الإنسان إن عليه أن يظهر قدرته على قهر الطبيعة مستخدما أدواته وإمكانياته التقنية، ولم يتبين خطأه إلا بعد أن بدأت الأزمات البيئية في الظهور.
ولم تدمر العمارة المدمرة البيئة فقط وإنما دمرت أيضا الهوية والسمات الثقافية للمكـــــان.
 وقد بدأ المعماريون في إعادة تعريف كلمة العمارة الخضراء لإقناع المستخدمين بمزاياها وقدرتها على الوفاء بالحاجات الوظيفية للمنشآت، لكن كانت المشكلة في تركيز العمــــــارة الخضراء دائما على ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة وتحقيق الراحة الفيزيائية للمستخدمين فقد كــان الاهتمام منصبا على إنقاذ الطبيعة فقط.

 العمارة الذكية هي تلك العمارة التي تهدف إلى تقليل استهلاك الطاقات الطبيعية وإلـــى استخدام المواد الطبيعية في البناء. ومثل هذه العمارة تحقق هدفين غاية في الأهمية في وقت واحد فهي أولا تقلل الضغط على موارد الطاقة الطبيعية غير المتجددة كما أنها ثانيا تعــزز الاستخدام وتزيد من كفاءة استخدام المنظومة المعمارية.
ولا نستطيع تجاوز هذه المرحلة دون الالتفات إلى ما حدث في "الغورنة" تلك القرية التي ظهر فيها فكر المعماري المصري "حسن فتحي" عام 1946م والتي اعتبرت العمود الفقري لحركة العمارة الخضراء في مصر. 
 يقول المعماري جيمس ستيل في كتابه "العمارة الخضراء": "...الاستدامة تتطلب توظيف المهارات التي يستعملها المعماري بشكل أفضل كالتحليل، المقارنة، التأليف، والاستنتاج وهي تقود إلى الخيارات الجمالية التي لها أساس في الحقيقة بدلاً من الأنماط التشكيلية...".
 ظهرت في الآونة الأخيرة عدة مفاهيم تضمنت عملية الاستدامة في عبارات مختلفــــة ومجالات متنوعة لتخدم عملية الحفاظ علي البيئة ويرجع ذلك لي التأثير علي البيئة من قبل الإنسان و مبتكراته الحديثة التي أضرت بالبيئة في صميم مكوناتها ولعل من أهم المجالات التي تؤثر في البيئة وتتأثر بها هي العمارة كأحد مكونات البيئة المصنوعة فظهرت عـــــدة شعارات ومفاهيم تنادي بنظام في العمارة يرجع لي مفهوم الاستدامة والصداقة مع البيئــــة ومما هو جدير بالذكر إن العمارة المحلية والإسلامية خير دليل علي التوافق مع البيئـــــــة والصداقة معها ونظرا للتوسع في البناء دون النظر للكيف واستخدام النماذج التصميمية غير المتلائمة مع البيئة ومع شغليها اجتماعيا واقتصاديا وظهور المباني العشوائية الملوثة للبيئة السمعية والبصرية واقتحام الثقافات الغربية الغير مناسبة لظروفنا المحلية من خلال الغــزو 
الفكري والتأثير علي الثقافة العامة علي مجتمعنا بصفة عامة والمعماريين بصفة خاصـــة ولأن العمارة هي نتاج الفكر والثقافات فهي متأثرة بكل المجلات و حتى السياسية.
3 / مفهوم البيئة ومكوناتها ​يتشكل النظام البيئي أو المنظومة البيئية من عدد من المكونات لكل منها بناؤه الذاتي وتفاعلاته الداخلية وتفاعلاته مع أمثاله ومع غير أمثاله ممن يشاركونه الحيز المكانـــي.
ويمكن تقسيم النظام البيئي إلي ثلاث مكونات رئيسية هي:
· المحيط الطبيعي: وهو المحيط الحيوي أو الحيز الذي تكون فيه الحياة.
· المحيط المصنوع: وهو ما صنعه الإنسان وبناه وأقامه في حيز المحيط الحيوي مثل
المدن والمستوطنات البشرية ومراكز الصناعة والمزارع وشبكات المواصلات وشبكات المياه والصرف والطاقة وغير ذلك من الوسائل التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في تحويــــــل
عناصر المحيط الحيوي إلى سلع وخدمات تشبع حاجات المجتمع.
· المحيط الاجتماعي: وهو ما وضعه الإنسان من نظم ومؤسسات لإدارة العلاقات بين المجتمع ومكونات النظام البيئي الأخرى ( الطبيعية والمصنوعة ) والعلاقات بـين أفـراد المجتمع.

/العوامـل المختلفة التي تؤثر على البيئـة:

ونتيجة لتعرض البيئة بأنواعها السابق ذكرها لي عدم الاتزان الطبيعي تنشأ المشكــــــلات البيئـية عادة نتيجة خلل أو تدهور في بعض التفاعلات التي تجري فيما بين مكونات النظام البيئي, مثل أن يسمح الإنسان في إدارته للمحيط المصنوع ببعض الممارسات التي تخــــرج لي المحيط الحيوي الذي يعيش فيه فتلوثه وتفسده، لذا فأن تحليل هذه التفاعلات وفهمها يتيح الوسائل لتشخيص أسباب التدهور البيئي وبالتالي التوصل لي طرق العلاج والتصويب.


5/العمارة كأحد مكونات البيئة المصنوعة:

نتيجة لدور العمارة البارز في تكوين البيئة المحيطة وما تسببه من بعض الــمـشاكل والسلبيات بها أدى ذلك لي أهمية دور المعماري في نشأة عمارة بيئية صحية لا تـتـنـافر
مع الظـــــروف المحيطة بها.
وينصح المعماري " حسن فتحي " بقوله: ( يجب ألا تتعامل مع البيئة مثلما تتعامل مع الورقة التي ترسم عليها علي أنها فارغة بيضاء.. فأن البناء الجيـد الذي تكون بصـدد إنشاءه أنمــــــا تضيف حديثا علي بيئة قائمة من قبله.. فالواجب احترامها وفهمها والتعامل معها والاسـتـفادة منها لصالح ما تقوم به).


6/ التصميم البيئي : 

هو ذلك التخصص المتعلق بحل مشاكل البيئة والحفاظ عليها وتوظيفها لخدمة الإنسان وهو ذلك العلم الناتج عن اندماج العمارة كفن وهندسة مع البيئة وقد ظهر هذا التخصص منذ بداية الخمسينيات كرد فعل طبيعي للمشاكل البيئية التي أصبحت علي درجة كبيرة من التشعـــــب والتعقيد وذلك بهدف وضع سياسات عامة وبرامج شامله متنوعة وجذرية تحقق إسهاما فـــي مجال الحفاظ علي البيئة وتحســن نوعيتهـــا سواء في المـــدن الحـــالية أو المــدن الجديـــدة والمستقبلية، وبالتالي تحقيق أسهام له وزنه في انتماء المواطن الحضري لبيئته .


/العمارة البيئية: 

العمارة البيئية هي ثمرة التفاعل الكامل والوثيق بين المواطن والعوامل البيئية من حولـــــه وفريق التصميم البيئي بقيادة المهندس المعماري ، وهي تلك العمارة التي تحقق للمواطـــــن الحد الكافي من متطلباته البيئية والحد الأدنى من التلوث البيئي والحد المقبول من الشروط الصحية اللازمة لمعيشته وهو ما ينعكس بدورة علي درجة نوعية وكفاءة البيئة الحضرية ومدي انتماء المواطن لتلك البيئة والتزامه ووعيه بالمحافظة عليها 
/ مفاهيم الاستدامــة Sustainability 

 تعتبر العمــارة المستدامــة أحد الاتجــاهــات الحديــثة للفـــكر المعماري الذي يهـــتم بالعـــلاقة بين المبنـــى وبيئــــته سواء كـــانت طبيعية أو مصنوعة .
تتجلى مشكلة الإنسان مع الطبيعة في ضرورة إعطاء الطبيعة صفة الاستمرار بكفاءة كمصدر للحياة، فالعمارة البيئية هي عملية تضمن للمبنى أن يصمم بأسلــوب يحـــترم
البيئة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تقليل استهلاك الطاقة والمواد والموارد وأيضا تقليل تأثير الإنشاء.
ظهرت في بداية الستينات من القرن الماضي العديـــد من الصيحات التي نادت بحماية
البيئة والطبيعة وظهر التفكير في المبنى كنظام بيئي مصغر يتفاعل ويتداخل مع النظام البيئي الأكبر ، أتبعها ظهور العديد من الجمعيات والمؤسسات المهتمة بالعمارة البيئـــية والمبنى البيئي من خلال فكرة الاستدامة مثل حركة بيولــوجيــا البناء ،والتي اعتــبرت
المبنى كائن حي يمثل للإنسان طبقة الجلد الثالثة (Third skin).

 9/التنمية المستدامة Sustainable Development 

 التنمية المستدامة هي التنمية التي تلاءم متطلبات الحاضر دون إنقاص قدرة الأجيــال المستقبلية لتتوافق مع تلبية متطلباتهم ، وتشمل التنمية طبقاً لهذا التــعريف مضــمونيـــن أساسيين:- 
*أنها لم تقتصر على عدد من العلوم والمناطق بل للدلالة على العالم بأسرة الآن وفــــي المستقبل . 
*ليس هناك مفــهوم محدداًُ للتنمية المستدامة ولكن الغرض هو استمرار تلـــك التنمــية .
 وتشتمل هذه التنمية على فكرتين أساسيتين تتحقق من خلالهما:
الفكرة الأول : الحاجة (Needs) إلى تهيئة الوضع من أجل المحافظة على مستوى حياة مرضى لجميع الناس .
الفكرة الثانية : الحــدود القصوى(Limits) لسعــة البيــئة لتلبيــة احتياجات الحـــــاضر
/سياسة التنمية المستدامة 
& Various Viewpoints Sustainable Development 

 تعددت وجهات النظر المختلفة حول التنمية المستدامة والتي تنوعت بين التعريفات الخاصة والعامة ومنها: 
R.Repetto 1986:
عرف التنمية المستدامة بأنها قائمة على الافتراض بأن القرارات الحالية يجب ألا تضعف من أمكانية الحفاظ وتحسين مستوى الحياة بالمستقبل من خلال إدارة جيدة للنظم الاقتصادية التي تحقق ربحية الموارد وصيانة الأصول الثابتة .
R.Good land & G ledec 1987:
أشاروا إلى ضرورة مضاعفة الاستفادة المكتسبة من التنمية الاقتصادية التي تخضع للحفاظ على الخدمات وجودة الموارد الطبيعية .
Bread for the world 1993 :
تتطلب ملائمة الضروريات الأساسية لجميع الناس وإتاحة فرص التقدم الاقتصـــادي و الاجتماعي ، من خلال قدرة مشاريع التنمية تنظيمياً ومالياً على اعتبار أي تنمية هي تنمية مستدامة وحماية البيئة وإتاحة فرص جديدة للتنمية.
من خلال هذه التعريفات المختلفة يمكن استنتاج أن التنمية المستدامة هي البحث والتنفيذ لخطط جذرية تمكن المجتمع النجاح في تفاعله توازنياً- إلى أجل غير مسمى- مع المنظومة الطبيعية (حيوية أو غير حيوية) من خلال الاحتفاظ بمستـــوى معين يسمح باستردادهما. 
 فهي عملية متشبعة الجوانب تضمن للبيئة الطبيعية والنظام الاقتصادي وطبيعة الحياة الاجتماعية نظام آمن مستدام ورفاهية الشعوب ، ولإنجاحها لابد من تضافر كل الجهود في كافة التخصصات للوصول إلى الاستدامة والمحافظة على عالمناً.
*11/العمارة المستدامة*





تعتبر العمارة تحديداً فريداً في مجال الاستدامة فالمشروعات المعمارية تستهلك كميات كبيرة من المواد وتخرج كميات أكبر من المخلفات والنفايات.
وقد عرف الإنشاء المستدام بأنه عبارة عن الابتكار والإدارة المسئولة عن بناء بيئة صحية قائمة على الموارد الفعالة والمبادئ البيئية. 
(Resource Efficient & Ecological Principle)​​ 

 وهدف هذه النوعية من العمارة هو الحد من التأثير السلبي على البيئة من خلال الطاقة وفعالية الموارد .
/مبادئ العمارة المستدامة :

• الحد من استهلاك الموارد الغير قابلة للتجديد .
• تجميل البيئة الطبيعية.
• إزالة أو الحد من استخدام المواد السامة. 
وتطبيق هذه المبادئ يقلل التأثير السلبي على البيئة الطبيعية والمشيدة من حيث المباني ومحيطها المباشر والإقليمي والعالمي فالمبنى المستدام انطلاقا من هذه المبادئ يعرف بأنه ممارسات البناء التي تسعى إلى الجودة المتكاملة ( الاقتصادية – الاجتماعية – البيئية ) بطريق واضحة ، فالاستخدام المنطقي للموارد الطبيعية والإدارة الملائمة للمباني يسهم في إنقاذ الموارد النادرة وتقليل استهلاك الطاقة وتحسين البيئة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار دورة حياة المبنى كاملة وكذلك الجودة البيئية ، الوظيفية ،
 
13/أهداف العمارة المستدامة





 نظراً لتغيير الاتجاه العالمي من الاهتمام بالكم إلى الكيف والتي شكلت أهداف جديدة لقطاع الإنشاء ومطالب المستهلك و الصحوة العالمية للاستدامة والتي شكـــلت الأهداف الرئيســــية للعمارة المستدامة في الأتي :-
* فاعلية الموارد 
* فاعلية الطاقة 
 * الوقاية من التلوث 
 * التوافق مع البيئة 
 * الأعمال النظامية والمتكاملة 

14/التصميم المستدام :
 
 للوصول إلى التصميم المستدام لابد من التكامل التــام بين العمـــارة وكل مـن التخصــصات الهندسية المكملة ( الكهربائية – الميكانيكية – الإنشائية ) بالإضافة إلى القيم الجمالية والتناسب والتركيب والظل والنور والدراسات المكملة من تكلفة مستقبلية للنواحي المختلفة ( البيئية – الاقتصادية – البشرية ) وقد حددت خمس عوامل للوصول إلى التصميم لمستدام:

 *تكامل التخطيط والتصميم ويكون التصميم (ذاتي التشغيل) إذا ما قورن بالتصميم التقليدي وتكون للقرارات التصميمية المبكرة تأثير قوى على فاعلية الطاقة.
 * اعتماد التصميم على الشمس وضوء النهار والتبريد الطبيــعي كمصادر طبيعية للإمــداد وتهيئة الجو المناسب للمستخدم.
 * اعتماد التصميم المستدام على فلسفة بنائية وليس شكل معين أكثر من اللجوء إلى الأشكال المألوفة.
 يفترض أن تتكلف المباني المستدامة في مرحلــة الإنشاء كثيراً ولكنها اقتصادية في مرحــلة التشغيل ولا تكون أكثر تعقيداً من المباني التقليدية .
* يعتبر التصميم المتكامل الذي يكون فيه كل عنصر جزء من كل أكبر منه عنصراً هاماً لنجاح التصميم المستدام.
 * اعتبار ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة وتحسين صحة المستخدم من العناصر الأساسية في التصميم تليها العناصر الأخرى ،فالاتجاهات التصميمية الحديثة يجب أن توجه إلى الأشكال المحافظة على الطاقة وفاعليتها وإدماج التكنولوجيا المتوافقة المحافظة على الإنسان 
 
15/مبادئ التصميم المستدام :

للوصول إلى عماره مستدامة يجب إرساء مبادئ الاستدامة في العملية التصميمية وتوجيه نظر المعماريين إلى العملية التصميمية المستدامة والتي تهتم بالعناصر الآتية :-





دراسة المكان: بداية أي تصميم مستدام يجب أن يبدأ بدراسة المكـــان فإذا اهتممنا بأبعـــاد المكان المختلفة يمكن لنا العيـــش فيه دون تدميره، ويساعد المصمـــمين في عمل التصمـــيم المناسب كالتوجيه والحفاظ على البيئة الطبيعية وتوافقها مع التصميم والوصول إلى التكامل بين المبنى وبيئته المبنية والخدمات المتاحة.





الاتصال بالطبيعة: سواء كانت بيئة طبيعية أو مبنية هذا الاتصال يمنح الحياة للمبنى وبدمجه مع بيئة تعايشه ومستخدميه.





إدراك العمليات الطبيعية: فالحياة الطبيعية تكاملية أي أن النظم الطبيعية تسير في دائرة مغلقة( اكتمال دورة الغذاء والطاقة في مرحلة الأرض البكر ) وتلبية حاجات جميع الأنواع يأتي عن طريق العمليات الحياتية، فعن طريق عمليات المشاركة التي تجـــدد ولا تستنزف الموارد وتصبح أكثر حيوية فكلما كانت الدورات طبيعية ومرئية عادت البيئة المصمـــمة إلى الحيــــاة. 





دراسة التأثير البيئي: التصميم المستدام يسعى إلى إدراك التأثير البيئي للتصميم وذلك بتقيـــيم الموقع، الطاقة، المواد، فعالية طاقة التصميم وأساليب البناء ومعرفة الجوانب السلبية ومحاولة تحقيقها عن طريق استخدام مواد مستدامة ومعدات ومكملات قليلة السمية (استخـــدام المـــــواد والأدوات قابلة التدوير في الموقع). 





تكامل بيئة التصميم ودعم العمليات: يجب تعاون جميع التخصصـــات المشاركة في العــملية التصميمية مع تضمين المباني المستدامة في المراحل الأولـــية لاتخاذ القرارات التصمـــيمية و الاهتـمـام بمشاركة المستخدمين والمجتمعات المحلية والمناطق المجاورة في اتخاذ القرار.





دراسة الطبيعة البشرية: يجـــب أن يـهــتم التصــميم المستـــدام بدراسـة طبـيـعية المستخدميـــن وخصائص البيئة المشـيدة وإدراك متطلبات السكان والمجتمع و الخـلـفية الثقــــافية والعـــادات والتقـاليد حـيث تتـطلب الـعـمارة المستدامة دمـج القـيـم الجـــمالية والبيئية والاجتماعية والسياسية والأخلاقية واستخدام توقعات المستخدمين والتكنولوجيا
للمشاركة في العمليـــة التصميمية المناسبة للبيئة .


16/الصيغة التنفيذية لتحقيق الاستدامة في العمارة 

 لقد اجتهد كثير من رواد الاستدامة في العمارة وعديد من التنظيمات المهنية والأكاديمية فــي تطوير وسائل تحقيق الاستدامة وتفعيلها وجعلها متاحة وملموسة وقد أمكن استخلاص الصيغة التنفيذية بمفهومها المعاصر في النقاط التالية :

فيما يخص التصميم:
* أن يكون المبني مصمما ليعمر طويلا ويؤدي دوره طوال الوقت ويكون مقاوم للكوارث الطبيعية .
* أن يحقق المبني أقصي معدلات الاستثمار للطاقة والمياه والمواد.
* أن يكون المبني قادرا علي الاكتفاء الذاتي من الطاقة. 
* أن يقبل المبني التعديلات والامتدادات مستقبلا. 
* أن يتحاشى تصميم المبني الأضرار الصحية.

فيما يخص مواد البناء :
 * أقصي استعمال لمواد البناء المتجددة .
* استعمال مواد ومنتجات معمرة.
* اختيار مواد مقتصدة الطاقة .
* تشجيع استعمال المواد القابلة للتدوير .
* تشجيع استعمال المواد المستردة .
* الاعتماد علي سبق التجهيز لأقصي قدر ممكن .


فيما يخص الموقع :
* تقييم وتقدير ثروات الموقع حق قدرها.
* استعمال وإعادة استعمال المباني القائمة.
*  توقيع المبني وتوجيهه بالشكل الذي يقلل من وطأة الظروف البيئية عليه.


الطاقات المتجددة​
بعد أن عرف أن الطاقات التي يقوم باستغلالها الآن هي على الأرجح طاقات زائلة فضلا عن كونها تقوم بتلويث البيئة و تدمير كوكبنا الذي نعيش فيه و تغيير مناخه نحو الاسوء.
و ذلك عن طريق الاحتباس الحراري , فان الجهود قد زادت في محاولة لإنقاذ هذا الكوكب و ذلك عن طريق تقليل كمية الغازات السامة التي تنبعث نحو الغلاف الجوي للأرض و الفضاء و قد بدأت هذه المحاولات بعدة مؤتمرات و معاهدات من بينها : معاهدة "كويوتو "
في اليابان سنة 2000 و مؤتمر" قمة الأرض" في ريودي جانيرو قي البرازيل سنة 1992,
و مؤتمر" التنمية المستدامة" في جوها نسبرك في جنوب إفريقيا سنة 2002 , و كلها كانت جهودا و محاولات لإيجاد حلول للمشاكل التي تهدد هذا الكوكب. 
ولهذا فإن أول الحلول واجداها في رأي الناس بل حتى الخبراء هي استعمال الطاقات البديلة (المتجددة ), الطاقة الشمسية, طاقة الرياح.

ما الهدف من استعمال هذا النوع من الطاقة؟​




* تحقيق مبدأ الاستدامة.
* توفير مصدر طاقة ذاتي و خاص .
* عمارة مدمجة مع محيطها من خلال المحافظة عليها.
* مصدر سهل الاستعمال و متوفر للجميع.
_الطاقة الشمسية Panneau solaire​_طاقة الرياح Eoliennes​







1_ الطاقة الشمسية Panneau solaire

تقوم الشمس بإرسال تيار مستمر من البلازما الملتهب غير أن الغلاف الجوي الأرضي يقوم بمنع هذا التيار من الوصول إلى الأرض , لذا فان صور الطاقة المنبعثة من الشمس و التي تصل إلينا هي:الحرارة و الضوء , و بناءا على ذلك فقد زادت المحاولات للحصول على أكبر قدر من هذه الطاقة و تخزينها لاستعمالها كبديل عن الطاقات التقليدية الزائلة لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية عبر استعمال صفائح الطاقة الشمسية.
صفائح الطاقة الشمسية​
مبدأ عمل الصفائح الشمسية​
صفائح شمسية نجميه​
Panneau solaire​


_ طاقة الرياح Eoliennes 

لقد زاد في الفترة الأخيرة إنتاج تربينات الريح (حوالي 40٪ في القرن الماضي ) مما ساعد في تطور صناعة و توليد الطاقة من الرياح و التي تعد مصدرا سهلا و متوفرا على مر السنين بدل الحصول عليها من المصادر القديمة، حيث انتشرت مزارع توليد الطاقة من الرياح في مختلف الدول و التي من بينها أمريكا و أوروبا , و على الرغم من اعتبار توليد الطاقة من الرياح حلا ممتازا للحد من التلوث إلا أن المعارضة قد احتجت بقولها أن هذه التربينات تقوم بتشويه الجمال الطبيعي للمحيط , لكن ما نراه هو العكس ، إذ أن هذه التربينات توضع في المناطق المرتفعة من الجبال و التلال مما يجعلها بارزة و واضحة، فقامت بعض الدول باقتراح فكرة و ضع هذه التربينات في البحار مما يزيد من طاقتها (حوالي 20٪) أكثر من اليابسة .
بموضعها على اليابسة بمحاذاة الجبال أوعليها​
بموضع على البحار​
_إدماجها مع الموقع حسب نوعية المحيط،بأشكال و أبعاد مختلفة.


----------



## mrtito18 (25 أبريل 2009)

هذا الموقع ممتازوبه برامج كثيره


----------



## محيي فنون (22 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ازا ممكن تبعت البحث كامل لانو الاستاز طلب مني بحث عن العمارة التفكيكية ولم اجد في اي موقع 

[email protected]


----------



## مهند2008 (6 يونيو 2009)

أنا مهند و أنا طالب عمارة سنة خامسة و أنا مهتم بالتفكيكية و أنا عم بحضر لمحاضرة عن التفكيكية في الجامعة 
رح أكون شاكر إذا بتبعتلي البحث على إيميلي 
[email protected]
[email protected]
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماهرجلال (18 مارس 2010)

هل يمكن ارسالة الى
[email protected]
or
[email protected]
or 
[email protected]


----------



## حميدوان (22 مارس 2010)

ما عندي معلومات آسف


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

مبنى سويس ورلد تاور في بريطانيا كما اعتقد وهو مبنى يشبه الخيارة..نورمان فوستر المصمم


----------



## ايمن نجار (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بحث رائع اذا ارفق باللصور ارجو ارسال الصور على الاميلnajjar58[email protected]


----------

